# has anybody got $$ from adsense of google?



## tgpraveen (Jun 3, 2005)

I just started using it on my site and wanted to know if anybody in india had gone any money.

SO has anybody got $$ from adsense of google?


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 3, 2005)

google's policies do not allow me to say how much but in one month, i've had enough for a dinner for two at a taj/oberoi/hyatt...


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 3, 2005)

hmm well just started last month 
so havent made much but hope to do so 
hmm id point out this thing here 
that after you make 50$ you get a MAIL 
note a good old MAIL at your DOOR 
and not any email from Google 
containing a PIN which you have to enter at your adsense panel doing so only would enable you to recieve your payments i.e only after you complete 100$


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 3, 2005)

so, you've earned $50 in a month, that's good going


----------



## Deep (Jun 3, 2005)

i have got my 110$ cheque till now (8 months) and now i think i will get my 100$ this month (did in 3 months)

i run ads on educational site so get less $ but if you have tech site with good traffic then u can get very good returns

Deep


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 3, 2005)

I Can't Seem to make it Run on My Lycos Site!!!!!

And I Think It won't run on Yahoo 360 Either


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 4, 2005)

*google*

GOOGLE DISABLED MY ACCCOUNT SAYING THAT I AM A FRAUD ,CHEATER


i had 100$ on account the took that also

i have heard other like yahoo msn is also staring ppc system
what do u think


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 4, 2005)

> GOOGLE DISABLED MY ACCCOUNT SAYING THAT I AM A FRAUD ,CHEATER
> 
> 
> i had 100$ on account the took that also
> ...



WHY DID UR ACC GET DISABLED???


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 4, 2005)

I have 34 $ in my account, i m on dialup so i refresh the pages 10 times, click on the ads once, again refresh a couple of times and meanwhile i get DC , then again login, NEW IP the loop continues

and 30+ $ in 1 months

Unlimited dialup surely pays off 

rite now i m bugged of clicking on my own ads so taking a break


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 4, 2005)

if google finds out you guys are posting what u've earned and track you down, especially the big earners, u're gonna lose money


you've been warned, it's against program policies


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 4, 2005)

hey , can anyone tell me , what this google adsense is all about coz i also want to make money working on net.


please explain all this to me.

please.


----------



## Deep (Jun 5, 2005)

ok this is for the ones who believe that you cannot discuss your google adsense earnings in public

this is from adsense terms and conditions



> Confidentiality. You agree not to disclose Google Confidential Information without Google's prior written consent. "Google Confidential Information" includes without limitation: (a) all Google software, technology, programming, specifications, materials, guidelines and documentation relating to the Program; (b) click-through rates or other statistics relating to Site performance in the Program provided to You by Google; and (c) any other information designated in writing by Google as "Confidential" or an equivalent designation. However, *You may accurately disclose the amount of Googleâ€™s gross payments to You pursuant to the Program.* Google Confidential Information does not include information that has become publicly known through no breach by You or Google, or information that has been (i) independently developed without access to Google Confidential Information, as evidenced in writing; (ii) rightfully received by You from a third party; or (iii) required to be disclosed by law or by a governmental authority.



you can check it here also 

*google.com/adsense/localized-terms

Deep


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 5, 2005)

Has Anyone Tried it on Sites that Provide Free Space Such as Lycos or Tripod etc???

Also,Is it Possible?


----------



## sting (Jun 5, 2005)

yep i got my 105$(five months) waiting for the check


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi

PLZ DON'T MIND MY POST.

but can any 1 tell me how 2 earn using google's adsense.

I don't run any blog or site.

But it seems that i may start a blog.

So ppl here, can any 1 tell any site where i cud post blogs priceleesly or at low price.

I wanna start da blog on spams.

Plz help me.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 5, 2005)

> Has Anyone Tried it on Sites that Provide Free Space Such as Lycos or Tripod etc???
> 
> Also,Is it Possible?



Well i use it on GEOCITIES (free hosting) and it works quite well



> hey , can anyone tell me , what this google adsense is all about coz i also want to make money working on net.
> 
> 
> please explain all this to me.
> ...


go to google.com then click advertising progs and learn all


I STILL DONT SEEM TO HAVE ANS of the basic ques that have ppl in INDIA recd cheques from google except Deep nobody has got.

pls tell if any1 has got 

i hope it's not a big scam or something


----------



## Deep (Jun 5, 2005)

It is certainly not a scam...google is a big company...

and i know many people in india who earn from adsense...

so no need to worry about that

Deep


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 5, 2005)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> > Has Anyone Tried it on Sites that Provide Free Space Such as Lycos or Tripod etc???
> >
> > Also,Is it Possible?
> 
> ...


I Tried Pasting the Codes on My Lycos Page and It Did'nt Work.Yahoo 360,there's no Option/Chance of Doing it i Think.
Shall Hafta Try Again It Seems....


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 5, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> tgpraveen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello man dint anybody tell you or rather explain you that 
google ad's on YAHOO 360 is IMPOSSIBLE 
man google gives u a HTML script to paste in your site 
thru which your ad's run 
d00d let me tell you Yahoo wont give you acsess to its HTML script 
of the yahoo 360 page


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Deep i visited Google n opened adwords section.

If u or any one else hav time plz view this page. n try to do da following thing.

*adwords.google.com/select/AfpoFinder?currency=INR&country=IN&targetCountry=

here select da following things.

"i wish to pay in"   " Indian Rupee (INR)
"my billing address is located in"    "INDIA"
"Target Company of compaign"     "----------"

belopw this things u will find a option named "minimum-cost-per click"

I want 2 know what is it?

Do i hav 2 pay this cost?


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 5, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> Hey Deep i visited Google n opened adwords section.
> 
> If u or any one else hav time plz view this page. n try to do da following thing.
> 
> ...



hullo why are going into Adwords are you a advertiser


----------



## Deep (Jun 5, 2005)

adwords - for advertisers (to put our ad on their sites)
adsense - for publishers (to put their ads on our site)

Deep


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 5, 2005)

MAn in advertising progs go to ADSENSE and not to adwrods


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 5, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> ycr007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...I Know that....What Seemed to have mislead You is the "I Think" at the End of the Sentence.And the "Shall Hafta Try again" is for Lycos.
Hope I've Cleared Myself


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 5, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> Yeah...I Know that....What Seemed to have mislead You is the "I Think" at the End of the Sentence.And the "Shall Hafta Try again" is for Lycos.
> Hope I've Cleared Myself



lol yaa i thot so ok kool No problemos


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 5, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> ycr007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to have Cleared it up.

So Any Tips to Implement AdSense in Tripod Pages?


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 5, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> hullo why are going into Adwords are you a advertiser



Let me make one thing clr.

I'm neither a advertiser nor a web publisher.

but i wanna start blog at sum free site n use adsense thru it.

i wasnt knowing what is it abt. i just clciked 2 explore what was it?

1 mor thing.

I'm completely new 2 da web publishing world.

actually i know nothing abt these things but i want 2 get paid by using such things. i also want 2 get paid like u guys by using google adsense via a blog.

Also if any 1 hav time plz pay a visit to this thread. I want 2 start blog on this topic only.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21984
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21984&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

Plz help me.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 5, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> ok this is for the ones who believe that you cannot discuss your google adsense earnings in public
> 
> this is from adsense terms and conditions
> 
> ...



how embarrising, iforgot the rules had changed, anyway, i've earned $15 in one month (so self-clicking)


----------



## dragonball (Jul 24, 2005)

can i also put a SHORT URL to my website?


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 24, 2005)

@Incredible

so u wanna blog heh?

Go to www.blogspot.com

Incredibly it is powered by blogger (a google undertaking)

So adsense works just fine


@dragonball
U mean to shorten a URL?
Example: ur url is www.blahblah.com/imsickofseeinglongurls.com and u wanna make it www.thisiscool.com then go to *www.snipurl.com and follow the steps

Alternatively:
go to www.dot.tk .This is a url redirect service.Register here
here u can get domain like www.dragonball.tk (if it exists ie)



Hope it helps
Adios


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a site and a blog. My Site earned more that 5000 hits and 2700+ page views. I started Adsense few days ago and am waiting. Got only .21 dollars - very meagre. I will wait for it to grow.


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 25, 2005)

navjot the topic of the website if also very important, just like a 

website about 
forex
making money online
credit repair
mesothelioma

will make more money than 

website about 
tech
jokes
games


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 25, 2005)

Got ur point but what i know is what i post. what will i tell them - together we can make money.

And moreover such sites turn out to be fake. Atleast mine does not look like.

Now I followed the trick of clicking our own Ads. Sify does not provide static ip. So that tip is useful. I am trying to increase money with that.

Also whatever may be the topic, aggressive free marketing can also prove useful.


----------



## cheetah (Jul 25, 2005)

I totally agree wth sunny...every 3rd person here got a technology blog, forum....lol....

Guys start forums on something new....See geek_rohit has started sportzforumz and his forums are running pretty well....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 14, 2005)

I have earned 37$ in less than 1 month of which 22$ came in just last 5 days.

And mind you in between I never clicked my ad in last 15 days and rest from genuine users.

Great goes Google Adsense.


----------



## Charley (Aug 14, 2005)

*Right , since all of the members here have sites or blogs and have been getting $$$$$ , I donot have anything as yet. What r the options I cud look at to create money i.e. blogs, websites , then ________  , what other??????*
 


* Oh I forgot , what are the other blog creation sites other than blogspot?*


----------



## sunnydiv (Aug 14, 2005)

i am working on soem huge projects related to adsense (cant reveal just yet) 

but the potential for adsense is huge, the ONLY problem is TRAFFIC , and i found th solution to that one


----------



## nix (Aug 15, 2005)

*hi*

sunnydiv wrote:


> navjot the topic of the website if also very important, just like a
> 
> website about
> forex
> ...



if you're saying that then lemme tell you that there are lot of forex, make money online sites too. they are just as many in number as tech sites...they can be more too...including fakes.

as far as i know...no one exactly knows how much google pays for each advt. no one knows if advts related to A topic are valued more than B topic. all that matters is traffic, no matter what kind of site you have tech or money....its content that matters the most. 

so i think its not right on your part to say that w/o any solid proof.


----------



## Deep (Aug 15, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> *Right , since all of the members here have sites or blogs and have been getting $$$$$ , I donot have anything as yet. What r the options I cud look at to create money i.e. blogs, websites , then ________  , what other??????*
> 
> 
> 
> * Oh I forgot , what are the other blog creation sites other than blogspot?*



see there is only one thing...website and now it depends on you that whether you want to put blog on yoru website or forum or ecommerce site or whatver...

its very difficult to define type since website is website and you can store anything on it...file storing site, image hosting etc....

and one thing, it is not easy to earn money from adsense....you just need to get decent traffic....

now you know these days new trend has started to earn money...

pay for adwords for your site and on the site page just put adsense ads with highly paid keywords....

but that will end soon  so if you are thinking of doing same then just think something else haha...

about blog site..check www.blogspot.com or search digit forums...

Deep


----------



## Charley (Aug 16, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> and one thing, it is not easy to earn money from adsense....you just need to get decent traffic....




Does traffic mean users to browse .........?


----------



## Deep (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes


----------



## cyberia.in (Oct 18, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I have earned 37$ in less than 1 month of which 22$ came in just last 5 days.
> 
> And mind you in between I never clicked my ad in last 15 days and rest from genuine users.
> 
> Great goes Google Adsense.



How's that possible. you don't get a check unless it's a minimum of $100


----------



## ngcoders (Oct 19, 2005)

though im no expert on Google adsense ... my friend earn 500 $ + /mon and its growing 

here are a few tricks ....

- Get ur content right ( people come for orignal content .... something only availible on ur site ) 
- Certain type of content pays more ... u must be knowing ( Gambling , Tourism , certain s/w ) 
- Keep track of ur site ranking ... Alexa will help u ... try improve ranking 
- Add placements matter ( iv seen x10 increase in earnings though proper placement ) 
- Do SEF and SEO ... helps a lot to get people 

All this is ok just remember one thing "Content is king" provide something orignal ( content , s/w , services ) and ull have the $$$$ . 

Hope this help .


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 22, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> @Incredible
> 
> so u wanna blog heh?
> 
> ...



Recently made a Blog named it Planet Incredible and plotted AdSense there. I want few suggestions on it.

Main point is dat i wanna change da name of da site.

which is Planet Incredible. I wanna make it "The Incredible Blog" or "The Incredible's Blog"

so plz help.


----------



## igeek (Oct 22, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, he didn't say that he got the cheque!! all he's saying is that he earned XX amount!! there's a difference here in earning & getting the cheque, none is synonym for the other!!


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 22, 2005)

hey mann.... is there any tax jhamela in the google adsense payment.... is this legal in india?


----------



## dreams (Oct 22, 2005)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> hey mann.... is there any tax jhamela in the google adsense payment.... is this legal in india?



This is legal.. and if u r in india then u r exempted of Tax.. after u sign up for Adsense go to tax information and giv the relevant details.. without doin this u wil not b able to get ur cash..

No TAX If in INDIA

Happy earnin..


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 23, 2005)

dreams said:
			
		

> This is legal.. and if u r in india then u r exempted of Tax.. after u sign up for Adsense go to tax information and giv the relevant details.. without doin this u wil not b able to get ur cash..
> 
> No TAX If in INDIA



Are u sure abt no tax in India?

BTW u said goto tax information. did u mnt to go to da tax info provided by Google on AdSense???

Or did u wanted to say to consult a Tax Consultant??


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 23, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> whim_gen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is stopping u? change ur name
if u r wondering if that may be a problem with ur adsense account, well it wont be...


----------



## cyberia.in (Oct 25, 2005)

Placement is very, very important. I went from almost nothing to a few bucks a day these days just because of re-placing the ads. Hope it continues and get better !


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey!

I have dynamic IP. the fourth part of my ip changes every time i connect to da net. i.e. 61.0.108.xxx the xxx changes ever time.


there's a site which only one user per ip, so can i have more them one ip to fool them.

if possible then plz tel me whether i can click on my own ads. for being not noticed i visit my blog from an another blog n then click on my ads. n until i disconnect dat time. i dont open my blog straightly or more than once. i dont open my google a/c. i dont open my blogger a/c.

is it safe enough???


----------



## igeek (Oct 25, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> is it safe enough???


sure it is till you are caught & thrown out of the program!!  though I wouldn't say that its safe, you are treading dangerous waters!! it'll be better to spend time writing good content that'll attract genuine traffic instead of indulging in cheating!!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 25, 2005)

igeek said:
			
		

> The Incredible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, i think i have gud content and different things from different source. i have plenty to post but problem is that there are no visitors. i dont know how to promote it without using paid ads.

i posted it on many ad directories. i used 12dp hits andi amkes my site have abt 30 hits per day but no one visits it.

so i dont update nowadays. i now update after a week.


----------



## cyberia.in (Oct 25, 2005)

Traffic comes with time. You can't expect to earn megabucks within a few months. Any long term adsense user here will tell you that when it gets going, it only grows, and fast !


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 25, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> Traffic comes with time. You can't expect to earn megabucks within a few months. Any long term adsense user here will tell you that when it gets going, it only grows, and fast !



yeah! but how will any1 visit my blog when he dot know abt it. howz any1 gonna get any link to my blog. why will any1 s gonna try my blog???


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 25, 2005)

see there r thousands of blogs... so ur content has 2 be unique fresh & interestin so at least one who visits ur site stops for some time and returns again after few days


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 25, 2005)

Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> see there r thousands of blogs... so ur content has 2 be unique fresh & interestin so at least one who visits ur site stops for some time and returns again after few days



plz gimme sum suggestions regarding unique content.

main problem is that no-on except me had visited my blog yet. NO ONE


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 25, 2005)

there r some forums where u can ask people to view ur blog and request them to rate u
for example www.bloggerforum.com

search google for more


----------



## zegulas (Oct 25, 2005)

BTW 'the incredible' wats the link to ur blog, just wanna check it out!


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 25, 2005)

to view anyone's site clik the 'www' button below a post by him/her


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> navjot the topic of the website if also very important, just like a
> 
> website about
> forex
> ...





			
				ngcoders said:
			
		

> here are a few tricks





Specifically can u name a few that can be understood.


----------



## igeek (Oct 26, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> i dont know how to promote it without using paid ads.
> 
> i posted it on many ad directories. i used 12dp hits andi amkes my site have abt 30 hits per day but no one visits it.
> 
> so i dont update nowadays. i now update after a week.


well, one good thing about blogs is that Google loves them since they are updated regularly. And there are blog search engines, besides Google, like Technorati, & ping services like *blo.gs, www.weblogs.com which you can notify whenever your blog is updated.

but the key is that you've to post regularly. how long ago did you start your blog? typically you shouldn't expect anything from a website for the first 6 months, that can be set lower for a blog, but I'd say you should give it sometime. and you shouldn't just sit back & relax in that time. you've to both promote & update the blog in that time. you can also tell your friends etc & they'll tell their friends etc. then you can put the link to your blog in your signature on forums you visit. the more you post(helpful posts, not 'hi, hello' posts), the more people will notice you & will visit the link in your signature.




			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> yeah! but how will any1 visit my blog when he dot know abt it. howz any1 gonna get any link to my blog. why will any1 s gonna try my blog???


well, I don't wanna boast but you can take an example of my blog for that. when I started out last year in april, I just started blogging & pinging the ping services. blogging regularly brought me into Google for a lot of terms(if you check now, I'm 2nd most popular "amit gupta" in Google/Yahoo/MSN & 17th most popular "amit" in Google, 21st in Yahoo & 6th in MSN). And I got quite less traffic in first month, but then it started increasing & was above 50000/month in less than a year!!  And to tell you the truth, I didn't do any promotion for my blog, I just blogged regularly & pinged the ping services, that's all.

People started finding my stuff useful, so they started subscribing to my RSS feeds & visiting my blog. same is with everyone!! you ask yourself, why would you visit a website or a blog regularly? because you find it useful or interesting!! same thing applies to your blog as well. why would anyone link to it? because you've something that other finds good.

the questions


			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> howz any1 gonna get any link to my blog.





			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> why will any1 s gonna try my blog???


are good but I think that you should ask them from yourself & you'll know the answer. apply them to yourself, why would you link to a blog if its not of a friend & not paying to link? why will you try a blog? & I think that when you answer them, you'll know what to do!!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 26, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> BTW 'the incredible' wats the link to ur blog, just wanna check it out!



Here it is........


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

I presume with FORUMS[with content] one can get more $$$ than a blog


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 29, 2005)

what is the use of pinging any blog. how does it helps???


----------



## igeek (Oct 30, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> what is the use of pinging any blog. how does it helps???


shouldn't you start a new thread for it as its quite offtopic?
anyway, when you PING a blog, you let them know that you've blogged about the same thing as they had or you've linked to their post!! sort of like a communication tool between two or more blogs.


----------



## meet_raman (Oct 30, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> I have 34 $ in my account, i m on dialup so i refresh the pages 10 times, click on the ads once, again refresh a couple of times and meanwhile i get DC , then again login, NEW IP the loop continues
> 
> and 30+ $ in 1 months
> 
> ...


these things dont work.. my friend lost out on 200 dollars and his account as well to same thing... dialup.. new IP.. repeated clicks.. BEWARE.. GOGLE IS NOT A FOOL  :roll:


----------



## Charley (Oct 31, 2005)

meet_raman said:
			
		

> Sourabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, exactly meet raman.   

Anybody who tries this sort of stuff will directly be given a KICK in the BACKSIDE. The service will be disabled imdtly if GOOGLE finds out.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 31, 2005)

my blog is having public service ads from last few days. i cant understand why?? i have even sent them an e-mail but not yet got any reply. two days have past when i mailed them. i visited their support page too but there is nothing such reasong for showing those ads.


----------



## meet_raman (Oct 31, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> my blog is having public service ads from last few days. i cant understand why?? i have even sent them an e-mail but not yet got any reply. two days have past when i mailed them. i visited their support page too but there is nothing such reasong for showing those ads.


if possible include more LINKS in your blog.. these could be links to anything.. like if you blog about hurricane.. give a link top definition of hurricane with HURRICANE itself as anchor word.. at any given time if you have more than 4-5 links on the page.. google adsense's technology CANT ignore them.. 

worked for me  

try and respond... i am curious for u


----------



## cybermanas (Nov 1, 2005)

igeek said:
			
		

> The Incredible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igeek please explain again what you have written and how do you check your rank in google,msn etc.


----------



## cybermanas (Nov 1, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> Placement is very, very important. I went from almost nothing to a few bucks a day these days just because of re-placing the ads. Hope it continues and get better !



How much have ypu earned and in how many days?


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 1, 2005)

To earn good adsense you need to experiment a lot. 
Here are some tweaks that you can do adn i bet it will surely improve the click rate!

1) If the site is content rich (meaning more contents than images) try to blend the ads with the layout means try to match the background colour of ad with the layout!
2) If your site has more images like less content try to use contrast colours. This will catch the attention of the users.
3) Placement of ad is very very important!
4) Content is king try to include some high paying keywords also use them efficiently don't over do it!

5) Do use multiple ads as google allows to have 3 ad units on the same page.
6) Also use the new link units they get some clicks 

At the end of the day it is the visitors. i.e. visitors = clicks = rokda 

All these tips are from my experience well as far as my earning goes it is around 1xx$ per month.

..:: peace ::..
jeba


----------



## cybermanas (Nov 1, 2005)

@cooljeba

what is your blog's link


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 1, 2005)

*Google Pagerank*

well lemme answer for him... his site his www.cooljeba.com and blog -- www.cooljeba.com/blog



			
				igeek said:
			
		

> well, I don't wanna boast but you can take an example of my blog for that. when I started out last year in april, I just started blogging & pinging the ping services. blogging regularly brought me into Google for a lot of terms(if you check now, I'm 2nd most popular "amit gupta" in Google/Yahoo/MSN & 17th most popular "amit" in Google, 21st in Yahoo & 6th in MSN).



i am the most popular generic superhero in google


----------



## igeek (Nov 1, 2005)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> igeek please explain again what you have written and how do you check your rank in google,msn etc.


well, the URL of my blog is in my signature & you can see there what I've written. I blog about any industry specific news that has any effects on web-development & other stuff related to web-development & designing as well, & some rants on whatever I like/dislike on internet etc.

checking rank in Google etc isn't rocket science!! just search for a keyword/key-phrase & the number at which your site comes up is your rank for that keyword/key-phrase in that search engine!! 




			
				Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> i am the most popular generic superhero in google


that's cool, but I was just giving an example!! what actually matters is how often the keyword/key-phrase, that you rank well for, is saerched. If its not a popular one, then you may rank #1 for it, it won't do you any good, while if its a frequently searched one, then even a #10 ranking will do you a lot of good!! 

And I think that being 17th in 8million+ results is a bigger feat than #1 in less than a million results!!


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 1, 2005)

'zactly dude.. 
when i will get top ranks on searching on topics --that i blog about-- then only i can rejoice
after all, who is actually botherin to search in my name? :roll:
anyway.. just tried 2 share my xcitement...


----------



## igeek (Nov 2, 2005)

Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> after all, who is actually botherin to search in my name? :roll:


yeah well, sometimes people do search for them, & then its a consolation, we are #1 in atleast something!!  Like I'm #1 in Google for "syntax hiliter" & #6 for "syntax highlighter"!! strange how just a few letter placements can dramatically change your rankings!! 



			
				Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> anyway.. just tried 2 share my xcitement...


yeah I understand!! when I became #1 in Google for "amit gupta", I was over the moon!!  Then I thought that I should try for the top spot for "amit" which is quite harder since a lot of people have that name.  as you can see with the difference between number of results for both "amit gupta" & "amit".

PS: now I think that we should stop this offtopic chatter before a mod gets annoyed!!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh man like some ppl here i also tried the trick of dial up. I got 28$ in one month. But one day i got mail - You r rejected.Lol. So don't try this.


----------



## Charley (Nov 2, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> Oh man like some ppl here i also tried the trick of dial up. I got 28$ in one month. But one day i got mail - You r rejected.Lol. So don't try this.



Once ur rejected , u dont recv the $$$ also. All lost.....


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 2, 2005)

i am goin thru an all time low in my life...
2day google mailed me to say that they hav terminated my a/c... not coz of invalid clicks  but for another coz... here is what they wrote



> Your AdSense account was *found to be related to an account previously
> disabled* for invalid click activity and we have therefore disabled your
> account. Publishers disabled for invalid click activity are not allowed
> further participation in AdSense and do not receive any further
> ...



actually google is right... my sister had joined adsense and her  adsense acc was banned for invalid cliks generated on her site. i had no such prob wid my websites... but google banned me may b coz of the fact the address & phone no. furnished by both me and my sister were same... and google is a genius, so they banned me

ohh.. i had been using adsense for 3 months and had, though v little, $7.17 in my account.  


anyway... i can only lament for a while and then 4get abt it, blogging is sumthin i ll always do... adsense or no adsense..

finally... one thing i wanna ask, has my site domain names hav also been banned? that is.. if i want to show google ads of another friend (and he shares revenues wid me, _a la_ channels) on my site is that possible?


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 2, 2005)

SO mostly stories of pppl not getting $$$$$


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 2, 2005)

@topgraveen: see, many many people r earning $$ frm this program. if one fully conforms 2 all rules and regulations of adsense there wont b any prob at all


----------



## igeek (Nov 2, 2005)

Generic Superhero said:
			
		

> has my site domain names hav also been banned? that is.. if i want to show google ads of another friend (and he shares revenues wid me, _a la_ channels) on my site is that possible?


I'm not sure but I think that when google bans a publisher's account, the sites he had listed are banned as well(unless a different proof of ownership is provided). so better not risk your friend's adsense account as well. AdSense is not the end of the world!! YPN is coming up as well(currently in beta & only for US based publishers) & there are others like AdBrite as well which you can try!!


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 2, 2005)

very much so... i am eagerly waitin for ypn


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah even I am waiting for YPN. I had the beta invitation but gave away as they were not paying indian publishers.
middle of 2006 will see a similiar service from MSN too 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## igeek (Nov 2, 2005)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> middle of 2006 will see a similiar service from MSN too


yeah, Google kinda re-ignited the ad-network world with AdSense & people think that text ads are cool!! well they are cool, sites don't take ages to load with them!!


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2005)

Google Adsense is only for commercial sites which get a lot of traffic. If u have a personal site like on geocites and get very low traffic then u might get ur $100 check in 2-5 yrs or so !!
If u click on ads by urself to get the check quick, they will know about it and disable it!!


----------



## igeek (Nov 3, 2005)

mediator said:
			
		

> Google Adsense is only for commercial sites which get a lot of traffic. If u have a personal site like on geocites and get very low traffic then u might get ur $100 check in 2-5 yrs or so !!


the key is "traffic", commercial & personal have nothing to do with "traffic" & earnings. many commercial sites don't get any noteworthy amount of traffic while there are quite a number of personal sites that get so much traffic that advertisers contact them directly for advertising on those sites(meaning more $$ for the publisher)!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 29, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Google Adsense is only for commercial sites which get a lot of traffic. If u have a personal site like on geocites and get very low traffic then u might get ur $100 check in 2-5 yrs or so !!
> If u click on ads by urself to get the check quick, they will know about it and disable it!!


lol, I got mine in 4 months  and YES its personal =P


----------



## chota_rod_waala (May 30, 2006)

oh god so many rubbish posts here

i made >150$ within 1 month and now waiting for the cheque

all the clicks are genuine and those who want to know the tricks PM me

SOURABH post was the most rubbish of all

u see when u have dynamic IP
u get IPs like 50.133.17.xxx
so even if the last numbers change,your IP range will be the same.
SO anyone can catch that 

GOOGLE IS NOT GOD We can easily fool them if you apply your brain correctly

If u want genuine way of getting clicks with daily 1Hour work PM me


----------

